# WO Lloyd Ashley Brace - 27 August 2018



## Gunner98 (31 Aug 2018)

May he Rest In Peace!

https://necrocanada.com/obituaries-2018/lloyd-ashley-brace-april-15-1979-august-27-2018/#.W4mTeu1zaUk

BRACE, Lloyd Ashley, Warrant Officer – Age 39, Greenwood, passed away suddenly on Monday, August 27, 2018, at home. Born in Saint John, N.B., he was a son of Randy D. and Joan A. (Davidson) Brace, Waasis, N.B. Lloyd was a graduate of Oromocto High School, later going into his military career in the fall of 1996, enrolling in the Army Reserves as an Infantryman with 1 Royal New Brunswick Regiment and then component transfer to the Regular Force as a Medical Technician (Med Tech). He was posted to 2 Field Ambulance Unit CFB Petawawa, Ont., and in September 2003, was deployed to OP ATHENA/Task Force Kabul, following that he was redeployed to 2 Field Ambulance Unit CFB Petawawa, Ont. In August of 2006, Lloyd was deployed to Joint Task Force Afghanistan (roto 2) and again redeployed to 2 Field Ambulance Unit CFB Petawawa, Ont. In July of 2007, he was posted to 42 CF Health Services, CFB Gagetown, N.B., and later posted back to 2 Field Ambulance Unit CFB Petawawa, Ont. In December 2015, Lloyd was deployed to OP PROVISION (roto 0) and then redeployed to 2 Field Ambulance Unit CFB Petawawa, Ont. In July of 2016, he was posted to 35 Sydney Field Ambulance Unit, Sydney, N.S., and the following July posted to 26 CF Health Services, 14 Wing Greenwood, N.S., where he was serving at the time of his death. Besides his parents, he is survived by his wife, the former Amanda E. Gillingham; son, Devon; daughter, Marissa, at home; sisters, Kelley (Michael) Gullison, Swan Creek, N.B.; Victoria (Paul) Baker, Oromocto, N.B.; Jessica (Kelsie) Brace, Colorado Springs, Colorado; Lisa Brace, Waasis, N.B.; five nephews; father and mother-in-law, Marvin and Bernice Gillingham, Pollards Point, Nfld. Visitation will take place from 2-4 and 6-8 p.m., Friday, in Middleton Funeral Home, 398 Main Street, toll free 1-855-825-3448. Funeral service will take place at 2 p.m., Saturday, September 1, in Queen of Heaven Chapel, 14 Wing Greenwood, with Padre Michael Conteh officiating. A reception will follow in the Annapolis Mess, 14 Wing Greenwood. Family flowers only, donations in his memory may be made to Wounded Warriors Canada or to your favourite charity. Online guest book may be signed by visiting:www.middletonfuneralhome.com


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2018)

RIP


----------

